# Forum Member TTS Detail...



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Before you read on, I contacted the site admin and he said this was fine to post! 8)

The owner of this Mk2 Audi TT-S had just had his car back from Audi with a DSG problem fixed under warranty, and booked in a paint correction.

The dealer he originally bought this from had decided to give the paintwork a machine polish prior to collection, and as a result, suffered some nasty scratches, marring, swirl marks and these awful pigtail scratches which were quite deep. I can only assume that dirty pads were used, inferior knowledge and a total lack of respect for the customer.

Flicking the lights on other areas showed up some serious problems all around the car. The Audi pearl black was now pretty much grey with the amount of marring and holograms on the panels. The boot was badly scratched too.

After a lengthy chat with the owner it was agreed that I'd get as many defects out as possible, but not going too mad due to the amount of lacquer that would be removed.

Auto Finesse Citrus was used on the lowers, wheels and arches, PH neutral snowfoam followed and a Meguiars shampoo with the two bucket method were carried out.




























Soft bristle brushes used in the grills, around the rear valance and badges.










Car was pat dried and brought inside for claying., not too much bonded onto the paint.










Here's some before shots of the paintwork.

The pigtail swirl marks all over the right hand side of the bonnet. I mentioned earlier.










Deep scratches on the boot, this looked like a larger version of the pig tail swirls on the bonnet.










Swirling and defects around the TT.



























here's a 50/50 of the pig tailed bonnet. Rupes system was used for correction and refining, although using heavy Rupes compound and pads, the paint still finished up really nice. Some shots of this are lower down.









Bonnet part corrected.









This is how well Zephir finishes up. The harshest compound in their range - awesome!


















A couple more 50/50's of the drivers door.


















And corrected.



















And the same process with the passenger door.









Close up flake.









Passenger side wing before and after.










The bootlid before.









And after, some defects I was unable to remove, and didn't want to risk going through the lacquer.










Rear bumper and back lights corrected.



































Rear quarters corrected with some popping flake.









Headlights were also corrected and refined.










This shot was taken after the first stage of machine polishing. A very heavy compound finishing up beautifully.










Day one completed and wrapped up for the evening.

Prior to all machining the roof was wrapped too.


















Next up was an IPA wipedown and Rupes no.4 Diamond Gloss used to really bring out the pearl black paintwork.














































Another IPA wipedown and onto the LSP's.

Nanolex fabric sealant for the roof, Auto Finesse Tough Coat sealant and Auto Finesse Spirit wax for the paintwork.










Exhaust pipes were fixed with Auto Finesse Mercury.

Before.










And after.










Wheels were sealed with Tough Coat, tyres dressed with Meguiar's Endurance Gel.

Fabric arch liners were treated with Nanolex fabric sealant.










And some finished shots.













































Boot.












































Interior given a spritz of Meguiar's interior cleaner.









All ready for collection.









Thanks for reading.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Awesome work Daryl, not tempted by the mk2 then?


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Amazing, I struggling to get over the state that cars seem to come in to you in. Great job.

What do you recommend to make rubber floor mats look good again. Ta


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmm, I dunno about the mk2 - great cars to work on, lovely interior, I just don't know!

Rubber mats - hmm, citrus degreaser and a non greasy interior spray would work. Plastic revive products will leave you with slippery feet!


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

I love reading detail reports like this but I've noticed that most detailers are quite guarded on what the whole process cost the owner.

I appreciate each car and circumstance is different but what would the work above set me back if it was my car?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

PM'd you Griff!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

.Griff. said:


> I love reading detail reports like this but I've noticed that most detailers are quite guarded on what the whole process cost the owner.
> 
> I appreciate each car and circumstance is different but what would the work above set me back if it was my car?


He is very good value for money, unlike most detailers.


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

darylbenfield said:


> PM'd you Griff!


Thanks Daryl.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Fabulous job Daryl... I'll be keeping you in mind when the time comes to have mine done.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

RockKramer said:


> Fabulous job Daryl... I'll be keeping you in mind when the time comes to have mine done.


No worries, just down the A12/A130 for you to mine!


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Nice work Daryl. Results speak for themselves.

How did you do the headlights? Was there not a film coating over he plastic?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I think I know who's car that is :wink:

Stunning job.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

dannyboyz4 said:


> Nice work Daryl. Results speak for themselves.
> 
> How did you do the headlights? Was there not a film coating over he plastic?


Same way as the paint.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

ian222 said:


> .Griff. said:
> 
> 
> > I love reading detail reports like this but I've noticed that most detailers are quite guarded on what the whole process cost the owner.
> ...


I might put my prices up now then :lol: :lol: 8)


----------

